# Additional Cigar Reviews - Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu Connecticut Review and the Padilla Black Bear Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu Connecticut Review and the Padilla Black Bear Review*

Today's reviews cover a couple of very smooth cigars. First up is the Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu Connecticut Lancero, and it will be followed by ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu Connecticut Review and the Padilla Black Bear Review


----------

